# 3 gallon shrimp tank



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Sure it is. Shrimp don't really care how big the tank is (for breeding purposes) as long as the parameters meet their needs. Naturally they'd appreciate a larger tank just so they have more room to roam and scavenge, but a 3g tank is certainly large enough for shrimp top breed.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Just add a lot of plants to keep them happy! :3


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea you could. I would risk it with pickier shrimp (CRS, TT) if it's your first time. Stick with neos.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have neos going nuts in a 2 gallon fluval spec.


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Yea you could. I would risk it with pickier shrimp (CRS, TT) if it's your first time. Stick with neos.


I have blue pearls in a nother tank. Rescaping my 3 gal


----------



## 82nd_Airborne (Mar 28, 2012)

I have yellows absolutely going nut in a 3g. I counted 25 shrimplets on on side of the tank the other day. Theres probably 30 more in there somewhere. I understand I'll need to move some when they grow, but breeding seems to be going well.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Anything is possible if you know what your are doing.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the one down side to small tanks is less water...... that means if something goes wrong like ammonia spike they there is less water to dilute it. less water means bigger probs if not ontop of it


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I have about 16-17 adult PFRs and RCS in a 3 gallon Kritter Keeper. Annnddddd, about 70 babies (having pulled 50 out and put in another tank over the last two weeks) and 6 more pregnant females. Depending on the footprint of the 3 gallon you can actually have quite a bit of space. My 3G has a large footprint (14" long I believe) and is about 11 inches tall. .For the shrimp its much more suitable than my 3 gallon tall tank my betta is in. I run a single sponge filter off it, have a ton of moss and najas grass a couple of other plants and they seem to really like it in there.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

There's a rule of thumb about 10 shrimp per gallon.. Breeders have a lot more, but you can do what you feel comfortable with. I have a Fluval spec as well 😃and when I had a stem plant forest, I was comfortable with around 30 PFRs in my tank. After a planaria infestation, then treatment, I was left with half my stock. A few tragedies for my shrimpies, but it depends on a lot of things. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

Call me barbaric but I used to have 30 cherries in a 1/2 gallon tank. Breeding like rabits


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

If they're happy, who can complain. If they didn't die of water quality issues, and they were molting regularly, they probably didn't mind a whole lot.


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

ryantube said:


> Call me barbaric but I used to have 30 cherries in a 1/2 gallon tank. Breeding like rabits


Lol I dunno if that's barbaric but pretty crazy, that they were still willing to have shrimp sex under those so, unsuclusive conditions...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I have b/c grade CRS breeding like crazy in a 3 gallon long......
If you know what you're doing, you'll be fine....a tip would be to keep the temp stable around 72


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Stable being the key word. For cherries, it is less important they stay 70-80 consistently


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## mainak (Feb 1, 2018)

*mainak roy*

I really saw shrimp breaded in just 1.5 gal tank


----------



## Tonysfishbowl (Jan 28, 2021)

wicca27 said:


> the one down side to small tanks is less water...... that means if something goes wrong like ammonia spike they there is less water to dilute it. less water means bigger probs if not ontop of it


True. If you don’t have water chemistry and filtration nailed down don’t try shrimp or plants or anything.


----------



## shrimp? fish? CRABS?!? (Feb 6, 2021)

yep you will be fine just stick with neos, and really try to keep the water chemistry steady, do a very minor water changes, if you have the room and the money heavily plant that tank



shrimp? fish? CRABS?!? said:


> yep you will be fine just stick with neos, and really try to keep the water chemistry steady, do a very minor water changes, if you have the room and the money heavily plant that tank


ALSO! get a back up colony if you really like those shrimp as its really easy to mess up in such a small water volume


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Bigger the tank, the more stable the parameter is.


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

ryantube said:


> Call me barbaric but I used to have 30 cherries in a 1/2 gallon tank. Breeding like rabits


I have several planted shrimp bowls in the 1/2 to 1/3 gal range. There is no explosion, just sustaining of population of the red and black cherry, and declining in the blue dream. Maybe the hardiness of the shrimp strain makes the difference. What strain of cherry do you have.


----------

